
iOS 9.3.1: Siri gives passcode-less access to contacts and photos [video] - sydney6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk7GaO_vAW8
======
siilats
This works on my regular iphone 6. It asks to unlock the phone first time you
do search twitter. If you unlock it then next time the phone is locked, you
can search twitter and it wont ask for unlock. Just search for at - sign
yahoo.com and press on the email link on the result and say add to contacts.
You can then add a photo. There is a simpler way though, just say "show me my
pictures" and you get the photos.

~~~
siilats
Ah its only if you use a finger thats registered with the fingerprint reader.
Otherwise it asks to unlock first if you try a pinky finger.

------
eddyg
This only effects on the iPhone 6s / 6s Plus because they have 3D Touch.

Details on how to work around this bug are here:
[http://9to5mac.com/2016/04/04/new-iphone-6s-passcode-
bypass-...](http://9to5mac.com/2016/04/04/new-iphone-6s-passcode-bypass-
access-photos-contacts-how-to-protect-yourself/)

~~~
dunham
Yeah, it looks like there is a switch granting photo access to siri on the 6s.
This doesn't show up on my iPhone6 with 9.3.1.

------
glhaynes
Fixed server side: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
switch/wp/2016/04/05...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
switch/wp/2016/04/05/a-newly-found-apple-bug-lets-anyone-look-at-your-photos-
and-contacts-by-using-siri/)

